# Dropbox vs GoodReader



## Bruno de Malaisie (6 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise Dropbox tous les jours et j'en suis très content.Mais GoodReader est paraît il encore meilleur, certains le comparent au Finder que l'on a sur Mac OS X.
Utilisant l'iPad de manière professionnelle, l'idée me plait, mais les retours et Review sur YouTube ne sont pas si extraordinaires et n'en disent pas plus.
Quelqu'un du forum pourrait me dire quelle est la valeur ajoutée de GoodReader par rapport à Dropbox. 
Il me semble que l'on peut annoter des .pdf sur GoodReader. Ce qui est un +. 
Mais encore?


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lauange (7 Juin 2013)

Bonjour Bruno,

J'utilise goodreader avec plusieurs serveurs cloud. Associ&#279; avec mon compte dropbox, je peux récupérer toutes sortes de docs. J'ai réussi à associer des serveurs comme skydrive, Google docs et surtout mon disque dur qui est partag&#279; sur la livebox. Tu peux aussi protéger tes documents en limitant l'acces a goodreader en mettant un mot de passe, limitant les coup d'il indiscret si tu dois prêter ton iPad. La partie web download permet de récupérer des images ou du texte sur des sites internet. Autre Astuce : depuis Safari, en ajoutant la lettre « g » devant le protocole (ghttp://) et en rechargeant  la page. Safari se ferme et la page souvre dans GoodReader. 

Par contre, GoodReader ne permet cependant pas duploader ses fichiers vers les serveurs où tu les a récupérés. Il est possible denvoyer cependant les fichiers par e-mails. Cest le principal reproche que je fais à cette application en espérant que cette lacune sera comblée un jour. 

À suivre.


----------

